# Limiting Wifi Users



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a linksys WRT120N  wireless N router. I have 2 PCs, one PS3, one ipod, one android device connected to it at different times.

Q:* I want to know, if there is any way I can thorough my PC, cut off access of any other device to the internet temporarily, through a software (bundled one or otherwise)*

All of them have the password to the router and I am not looking at permanently blocking access to a device.
A case in example; I would like to disable net connection to the ipod, for a small period of time, without changing any setting in the ipod, through my PC.

Q: *Do the bundled software contain such a feature? *

*downloads.linksysbycisco.com/images/dynamic/overview,60.png


----------



## mrintech (Jul 3, 2011)

Enable MAC Address Filtering and Just remove the MAC Address of a particular device when you want NO Internet Access for that device.

Enter the MAC Address back, and it will be in Network Again

Hardly Takes 30 Seconds, provided you have jotted down all the MAC Addresses and Names of different device


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2011)

The router configuration allows you to allow only certain devices, using the MAC Add, you do not need any additional software


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok I atleast know what MAC adresses are so i might be able to figure out that.

However I can access the router(I am not sure what to call it, but I can fiddle through some settings in this) through the browser through an IP address which goes something like 168.00.XYZ etc
And then I have the "Network Magic software" that came with it which shows me a few features. Are you refering to the former method for removing mac addresses of rouge devices?


----------



## asingh (Jul 3, 2011)

1. On the back of the router you will find the local IP stamped. (Usually 192.168.1.x)
2. Access that via a LAN cable or through the Wi-Fi network (if enabled).
3. Go to security and choose MAC filter.
4. Enable it. 
5. Put in the MAC of devices you WANT access enabled for.
6. Any other MAC ID, will not be able to hook in to the radio.


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ yup..!

@Sarath:

See if you could make use of this feature:

*i.imgur.com/BKhuA.png

Your Linksys router should have it. Block your gadgets using their MAC addresses.


----------



## J_Ksavla (Jul 4, 2011)

but how can we find out mac addr of lynksys router without touching it......as it is kept in our college lab...and we dont have permission to touch it...so   what to do....??


----------



## Sarath (Jul 4, 2011)

It has a password protection. You cant just access the router.

The fact that I forgot that password is what is complicating things for me. However thanks everyone for your suggestions. I know how to block devices now.


----------

